# Boudin hash for breakfast



## crankybuzzard (Nov 25, 2015)

I had forgotten a package of boudin in the frig and discovered it this morning.  It had lost it's vacuum so I figured I'd better do something with it.  So, boudin hash it was!

I chopped up an onion, some bell pepper, and a few red taters.  Added them to some bacon grease, and dusted with some dried thyme.  Once the taters were done, I put them on a plate for later. 












image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Nov 25, 2015






While the taters were cooking, I opened up the pack of boudin and did the sniff test.  It's been in the frig since I made it 3 weeks ago, and it lost its vacuum.  I'm thinking the rice started to ferment a bit.  Foam, any thoughts on that?

Since it smelled ok, so I took a link out, skinned it, and tossed it into the pan.  












image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Nov 25, 2015


















image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Nov 25, 2015






After chopping up the naked boudin and frying it for a bit, I added a couple of eggs and stirred them in until they were almost done. 












image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Nov 25, 2015






Once the eggs were close to done, I added the taters back to the pan and mixed it all up!

Plated it up on my fine china, added some Tabasco, and dug in!  Good stuff!












image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Nov 25, 2015


----------



## tropics (Nov 25, 2015)

CB Looks good from here,I may have to defrost some Boudin.

Richie


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 25, 2015)

Richie, it was some good stuff!   I hadn't made it in years and forgot how much I liked it!

Gonna do the other link tomorrow.


----------



## boykjo (Nov 25, 2015)

Looks like an awesome breakfast. Would like to try it some time. Never made boudin but had it... pretty good stuff


----------



## tropics (Nov 25, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Richie, it was some good stuff! I hadn't made it in years and forgot how much I liked it!
> 
> Gonna do the other link tomorrow.


CB I never heard of Boudin till joining SMF I made it with left over PP came out great 

Richie


----------



## seenred (Nov 25, 2015)

Looks and sounds delicious, Cranky!  And topped properly with Tobasco...very nicely done!  Thumbs Up

:points:

Red


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 26, 2015)

CB, sounds and looks like a great breakfast!


----------



## disco (Nov 27, 2015)

Hey, Cranky, that looks like a breakfast of champions to me.

Disco


----------



## gary s (Nov 27, 2015)

One of my very favorite Breakfast  (or anytime)   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






      
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 27, 2015)

Wait where's my plate???? Looks great!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks folks!   We love boudin most any way it's served, but this is a good way to "get rid of" the meat left in the stuffer.  :drool


----------

